# Norman Skiba K-9 Training



## Jennifer Choate (Jun 11, 2011)

I am considering taking my 16mth old German Shepherd Samson to Norman Skiba at K-9 training in Clarksville, TN for an evaluation. We didn't do any formal training with Sam although he will sit, stay and come when he feels like it. We are having a few problems with him listening and possessiveness. I was wondering if anyone has heard anything about this place or this guy. Thanks for any answers.

Jennifer Choate


----------

